# Marathons Damage the Hearts of Less Fit Runners



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Marathons Damage the Hearts of Less Fit Runners for Up to Three Months, MRI Data Suggest ScienceDaily – Is running a marathon good for you or can it damage the heart? A team of researchers and runners from the Heart and Stroke Foundation have come up with a practical way of answering the question. They [...]

*Read More...*


----------

